# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم یافتن عضو تکراری

## mjshaman

با سلام خدمت همه عزیزان
سوال:یک آرایه ی n عضوی داریم که یکی از اعضای آن بیش از n/2 تکرار شده اند، با چه الگوریتمی میشه با پیچیدگی زمانی تتای n عضو تکراری رو پیدا کرد؟
پیشاپیش مرسی

----------

